# [Review] Amzer Shellster Case for the GS3



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

This is the Amzer Shellster Case/Holster combo.

Pros: Hard shell protection. - Soft feel. - Shock resistant. - Optional belt clip/holster. - Slim and doesn't take away from the design of the phone.

Cons: Top and bottom of the phone is slightly exposed. - The racheting belt clip is quite stiff to rotate, which could be a pro depending on your preference. 

This is a basic shell case holster combo...Does the job. Amzer has honestly some of the best prices for cases. Not bad at all. Some other features to take note of is the kickstand which could be used as a clock on your desk or nightstand. The racheting clip is stiff, which to me is pro and con because it can be hard to move, but yet then again you dont have to worry about it moving around on you. I like the fact of it being a pretty hard case, no worries of damage around where the case covers the phone. To me it looks professional, for the business person. I have a youtube video to check out if interested.


----------



## lynneddington (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice, slim case. Just got it today. If ur looking for nice holster. The price is right.

sent from my s-off rezound


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

Amzer has some of the best pricing I've seen.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

